# How sweet is this?



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, sweet except for the look on her face. LOL
[attachment=5515:attachment]
[attachment=5516:attachment] 
I don't think the hat is going to fly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

OMG she is just so precious!







I love her dress and hat! Too cute for words!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I got it on Ebay. The seller has several different designs with the hats too. The workmanship is excellent and bric a brac is so tiny and correct ratio to the outfit. Her ebay name is tyspetapparel.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Love you pics, keep them coming!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

AWWWWWW! That is a precious little dress.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG, she is absolutely adorable!!









Yeah...I don't think she fully appreciates the hat, not matter how beautiful it is. It looks like it weighs a pound, the way she holds her head down...









But the outfit is simply gorgeous!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahahah! The hat isn't heavy but she just didn't like it. Too funny! She did have her head down in those. I'll have to try for a heads up. LOL


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh Cosy is just toooo cute! I love all of her little outfits! How many dresses are there between Toy and Cosy? Do I even want to know...LOL!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh I don't know. Cosy and Bebe and Trinket can wear the same clothes so they share. Toy has her own so not as many. I don't count. I'm afraid to. lol


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Too cute!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Way too cute!! OH PINK, I love Pink on little white doggies!!!









Makes me think... HMM should I have held out for a girl, FOR ONLY A MOMENT... The Wookster is way too cute too.

Brit thank you!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh so frilly!! She's too cute


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

SOOOO PRETTY - but that look on her face is very familiar !!!! Princess Charlotte SCRUNCHES up her face every time she has to wear a hat . LOL - I will tell her , that her long lost twin doesn't like hats either !!!


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

aw sooo cuteeee


your baby is like.. "mommy get this thing off me!!!!"


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

If you could read her mind I bet she'd be saying; "hats, I hate hats, takie this darn hat off, NOW" I remember a similar look from my daughter when she was about 5 and I made her wear a fancy Easter dress and bonnett. She looks just precious!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww that is the prettiest picture, Cosy you are adorable















Scooby is the same about hats, his head seems to sit close to the floor when we put his raincoat or his hoodie on, like it weighs a ton


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww Cosy is so cute in her dress and hat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow!! it looks great on her. I do agree, it is soooo sweet


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Cosy is adorable!!! I forgot to reply under the other thread that I love your yorkie as well!!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

What a beautiful dress!! Don't know if she looks too pleased with the hat though!! LOL

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha..I think the hat will just stay in the clothes box.







THank you all for your kind words about Cosy.







I hope I don't picture you to death with her. I just love taking photos.







Ask my daughter. She sees dots before her eyes all the time.







Hehe.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Cosy looks absolutely adorable in her outfit.







That's the cutest little dress I've seen yet.The look on her little sweet face is priceless.


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh my great goodness, I am about to implode, cause of death = too much cute! I cant get enough of your girls but this outfit is JUST too cute.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I love your babies and your pictures





















Keep 'em coming!!!






















That harness dress is to precious!

Carole, Bella, and Krista


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Awww that is so precious to say the least!

She sure looks pretty in pink!

I can just see chloe in matching dress and hat!!

Where do you keep all your fluff butts clothes? I gotta think of somewhere? Chloes jumpers are in the cupboard, but her dresses I dont want to skrunch up!


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Darling dress and hat - priceless expression on that sweet face!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, sooo cute


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

Her coat is growing out lovely Brit. She still reminds me so much of Balls... =]


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I'm already diabetic! Sweetest thing I've ever seen!

Samsonsmom

Don't even think about it, ma!

Sammie


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

That is SO cute!! I wish my furbaby could wear cute dresses... However, he IS a boy! LOL...


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww...I needed to smile today and she sure made that happen!


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

You always have the cutest outfit on your two babies, if I ever do get a girl (crosses fingers!) I'll make sure to pm you with all of your shopping places hehe







She looks beautiful as always!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

She looks precious!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aw... cute!!







Brit ...your furkids are the BEST dress kidz on the block.. hehe


----------

